# Pymatuning?



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone here hunt at pymatuning on the public ohio side? I have not hunted there in about 20 years (uhggg). Just wondering if it is really busy along the shore areas or not. Any other tips are helpful, I decided to get back into duck hunting again,my son is 13 and wants to try it, so what better reason to go huh?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Snackmans Dad, check your PM box.


----------

